# Turbocharged 200SX SE



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

I have a Nissan 200SX SE 1997, I know most of you will say that I should but a sr20det, but those are like 2500 just for the engine and turbo, but then u gotta by downpipes, and intercoolers, too much, not to mention the 1500 installation. But I was wonderign, I found a turbo kit at a website, i got off of cardomain. This is a stage one turbo, says it can go on the SE engine, but like i said, i dont want to spen all that money on a new engine, tell me your thoughts!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

my thoughts are you should run a search before posting a question like this.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=36044


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

wow i have searched, i just want to have ppl personally comment on it, didnt think it was that big of a deal


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i'm personally commenting on this... its been done... search.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm not gonna be a dick, the hotshot turbo kit is the same one used on project 1.6t of www.nissanperformancemag.com check that out you'll get all the info you need!


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Dry said:


> I'm not gonna be a dick, the hotshot turbo kit is the same one used on project 1.6t of www.nissanperformancemag.com check that out you'll get all the info you need!



Amen brotha.

You guys need to pull your intake's out your asses and stop being dicks to this guy. He's new here, back off. Lay off the keyboard, it's smoking from you jumping on the guys ass shouting "SEARCH SEARCH SEARCH SEARCH SEARCH"...
slow down grasshoppas and READ this thread before you go shouting that again so hastily....

"ALL B14 MEMBERS READ"
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=36044


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Please post a little more information about the turbo kit.

You give little to no information to comment on......


----------



## Reddragon-T (Mar 24, 2004)

Triple_T said:


> wow i have searched, i just want to have ppl personally comment on it, didnt think it was that big of a deal



Just for your Info. I just installed a TSI Turbo in my car, Its the superior, no intercooler but it is water cooled. My buddy and I took about 10slow hours and we really took our time making sure everything was right. It was not that difficult a install, exept time consuming peices (like installing the oil lines, and then reinstalling the sensor, since you have to do it under the car and in a tight spot) the water line installation was a snap, just cut and splice feul regulator just bolted in. All in all it was a easy install, and what was better is that the turbo performs much better then I had ever expected, it will now break the wheels loose while moving and not while shifting in first and seond and third is the strongest running gear. So dont let all these people who dont have turbos tell you what is going on, or the ones that pretend they have turbos or say "Hey my friend has one in his car" listen to the people that have honestly installed one, and the own them.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

LaRon said:


> You guys need to pull your intake's out your asses and stop being dicks to this guy.


i agree. this forum would be dead if no one asked the same question twice. if you dont feel like answering the man's question, move on.


----------



## NismoSileighty (Feb 26, 2004)

I think looking into a turbo kit for the GA16DE is a great idea. It sounds like you have a budget. what is your budget? what do you plan on doing with the car, is it gunna be a daily driver/weekend warrior, is it gunna be a show car? etc. Other things you should look at is what kind of power you want out of the car.

Honestly i think you should turbo the GA16DE and see what kind of power you can get out of it. If you want something tried and true then you can use the Hotshot turbo kit like someone mentioned or you can find another turbo kit and give us some feedback on it. the more knowledge we have the better.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

LaRon said:


> He's new here, back off. Lay off the keyboard, it's smoking from you jumping on the guys ass shouting "SEARCH SEARCH SEARCH SEARCH SEARCH"...


I know, especially since some of they are senior members and one is a moderator, there's no need to be a dickhead tho, it helps nobody. If you dont want a forum to grow or you dont have a helpful response then why post.


----------



## Reddragon-T (Mar 24, 2004)

*Installation of TSI Superior Turbo Kit*

I purchased the TSI Superior turbo kit.

Installation is fairly easy I will run through the steps.
Things you need to purchase before installation..
Synth Oil Turbo rated, High temp Silicone, Large set of allen wrenches, a o2 sensor socket or new o2 sensor, the sensor was 38.00 the socket is 20.00 you choose, I purchased both. Turbo time if you desire but not necessary, no new computer necessary. Oil pan gasket or Silicone gasket. New coolant and water wetter if desired, new thermostat if desired. Turbo rated cluch kit, if you dont have at least a stage II clutch with heavy pressure plate the clutch will slip.

First thing is first you need to drop the oil pan, to do this you will need to remove the existing exhaust manifold and down pipe. If you are gentle you can get the two out in one peice. The line to the egr valve must be disconected at the egr valve. Bend it over so that the manifold will slip off the head. Once you have remvove the manifold you can gain access to the pan bolts, you may need to move some brackets to get to all of them, or use a flex extension. Once you have the pan off you need to drill a hole in the pan in a place that will not be in the way of the downpipe or the crank (preferable towards the left side of the car because the hose was on my right and the downpipe burned a hole in the hose on mine. Also the hose that is supplied is very short. Once you have drilled the hole so that the supplied fitting will seal properly, make sure the oil pan is free of debris and that there are no bends in the mounting surface of the pan. You can use one of two things for a gasket you can use the high temp silicone or a premade gasket. I have more faith in the silicone myself. when you have place one of these on the pan, you can reinstall it. Make sure that when reinstalling that you do not tighten the bolts, let the new gasket have time to settle in its new environment. You can come back in a couple hours and tighten the bolts down. Next you can install the new turbo and manifold. It bolts right up. Then connect the downpipe with the manifold and exhaust you may need to buy new bolts and springs since the old ones are to short and the is no nut on the other side as there was on the stock downpipe. You can now tighten down the exhaust mainfold. Now you can install the oil return hose to the oil pan and the turbo. Next you will need to drain your cooling system. Once the cooling system is drained you will need to install the water lines. You need to splice into the two lines coming from the firewall and install the supplied steel t's that come with the water lines. Once you have done this do you best to wrap them aroung the engine in the best looking manner possible and where they are not a obstruction to your clutch or other things. Attach these lines to the turbo the order does not matter, on the turbo or the hoses from the fire wall. Now you are ready to install the oil line. This was a little more difficult, I could not get to the old oil sending unit on the back side of the engine, so you must remove a brace from the engine, (completely remove it it will not reinstall once you t and oild sending unit is reinstalled, unless you want to break something down the road) one you remove the oil sending unit install the t and the reinstall the unit. If you like as I am a plumber I used tephlon tape on most my fitting it helps things come out later down the road, or you can use plumbers dope or anti seize. Once you have these two peices installed hooked the supplied stainless steel hose up and then run it around to the turbo and install it. Dont worry you cannot confuse this with the water lines they are different sizes. Once you have completed all this you are ready to install you intake. You must install your maf sensor in front of the turbo, (this has been a problem mistake with people installing after the turbo going to the intake manifold, it will cause your car to high idle around 4000rpms) Once you have the intake mounted and hooked up to the turbo with the supplied intake hose, you must plug the egr valve with the supplied brass cap, were you pulled the line from the old intake off. Continued------


----------



## Reddragon-T (Mar 24, 2004)

*TSI turbo installation continued*

Now would be a good time to install the new fuel pressure regulator. I replaced the fuel filter at the same time and replaced all the lines with the new braided steel lines. at the end of the fuel rail is your old pressure regulator, the vacuum hose going into the intake must be cut in half and the tee that was supplied with the regulator must be insatlled here. Make sure you have mounted the new pressure regulator to the fire wall and now install the furnished vacuum line to the tee and the new regulator. You can now locate the fuel line coming off of the old regulator and pull it off replace it with the supplied lines, and connect it to the fitting in the middle of the unit protruding from the side, next find where the hose from the old regulator connected too near the fire wall and run a new line to the bottom of the new regulator. If you have not already done so, disconnect your old intake hoses and remove the old intake tubing. There is a supplied fitting with with the new intake parts install this to the intake and connect the hose that is coming off the intake manifold. The one coming from the valve cover will need to be plugged off with a small filter (k&n makes these). Now you will neet to run the piping for the intercooler or the pipe from the turbo to your intake manifold. It will very on the kit purchased. Now your are ready to tighten up the pan bolts, do not make these real tight just snug them up. A criss cross pattern is the best way to keep from springing the pan. Next refill your oil and coolant. Check for leaks. If you disconnected your battery reconnect it. If all goes well you will have between 6-8hours into it. If you are sufficiently convinced everything is done start her up and see what happens, some oils will burn off parts of the manifold and verious engine parts do not be alarmed, unless there is a large amount of smoke. You should have a working turbo.

I hope this helps.. 

Turbo Kit can be purchased from www.Prostreetonline.com search for GA16de turbo.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

next step, get ready for your engine to blow.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I would like to see pics. of this setup and dyno. #'s if you have it dynoed. I would get that thing on a wideband pronto so you can figure out how it is running before you really get on it.


----------



## Reddragon-T (Mar 24, 2004)

*TSI TURBO FOR ga16de*

:cheers:


James said:


> next step, get ready for your engine to blow.



Running over 7mo's now with not one problem. Every once in a while I think I hear something. But I think thats me waiting for something to happen. The car still runs great, and have not had one problem. 

Scratch that. I put the intercooler piping too close to the AC lines and popped a hole in it. By-by Ac, till I patched it.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Reddragon-T said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> Running over 7mo's now with not one problem. Every once in a while I think I hear something. But I think thats me waiting for something to happen. The car still runs great, and have not had one problem.
> ...


 Reddragon-T,
Thanks very much for taking the time to write up your install posts. Maybe my 4WD B12 wagon will be turbocharged after all.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Reddragon-T,
What clutch did you go with?


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

You boosted without any fuel management (ecu, injectors) and your engine didn't blow???????? Are you pushing more than 1 psi?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yea, you can go with the Stage 1 turbo for now, but you have to win about 42 more races before you can upgrade to Stage 2 

ok, so it's not NFSU. You really need to know your stuff before you jus put in a turbo, there are plenty of "universal" turbo kits out there, but if you don't know crap about turbos, then there's no way you're going to successfully install a turbo on your car.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

BikerFry said:


> You boosted without any fuel management (ecu, injectors) and your engine didn't blow???????? Are you pushing more than 1 psi?


Reddragon-T:
You should pull your plugs and see what they look like. You'd be able to see how well the stock fuel system is taking the turbo. My bet is they are nice and frosty...

You should also get some 1/4 mile and 0-60 times. Those are cheap to do, and you could give us some good estimates for free. 

Everyone here would love to see a dyno also. (I'm sure the company that makes the turbo would love to see one too.)


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

What do you guys think about this setup? Its still TSI,but it has an "injector interface block and injectors." It's the "extreme" kit with the intercooler and all.

http://www.prostreetonline.com/buy/turbo_specialties_extreme_turbo_kits/


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

turbo= fun
but i plan to go all motor :thumbup:


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

RotaryRyan said:


> What do you guys think about this setup? Its still TSI,but it has an "injector interface block and injectors." It's the "extreme" kit with the intercooler and all.
> 
> http://www.prostreetonline.com/buy/turbo_specialties_extreme_turbo_kits/


The fact that they even market a turbo kit without injectors or ecu (a setup that would most likely blow up your motor in a hurry) makes me feel like anything they sell is suspect. Personally, I'd stay away from anything they sell. For the price of the kit (over 2500) you'd be better off taking the time to intelligently piece together a kit yourself. It can be done for less than the Hotshot kit. Not nearly as well but it can be done.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yeah dude, turbos by themselves are pretty cheap, get everything piece by piece, and that should take you somewhere. trust me, my friends don't go for complete kits, and their cars are uber sick. granted none of them have 200sx's but, you can go really far i you make your own, MIX n' MATCH BABY :thumbup:


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

yeah, I understand what you guys are saying. Kits just make it so much simpler though 

Ill probably save up fot the hotshot kit. Its alot of $$$ though. $4500 for the kit and the JWT ECU


----------



## Reddragon-T (Mar 24, 2004)

*The clutch*



blownb310 said:


> Reddragon-T,
> What clutch did you go with?


The clutch was a new standard heavy duty and wasnt well broke in with only 3k miles on it. Since then I have put 5k miles on the clutch and turbo together and no slipping. It did have a little slip at first but has not slipped in a while. Maybe because I went to aluminum wheel instead of crappy steel after markets.


----------



## Reddragon-T (Mar 24, 2004)

BikerFry said:


> You boosted without any fuel management (ecu, injectors) and your engine didn't blow???????? Are you pushing more than 1 psi?


Who told you you had to have all that? Its a very small turbo, pushing 6psi, does not need a new ecu, since original ecu is setup to handle the performance. Injector are more bang for the buck gives you better fuel air mixture=more power, not a necessity. Everything you do is pretty much this way. You dont need all the extra's they are just=more horsepower when added. When you break a certain barrier then you have to start adding one mod ie.-Ecu to compensate for the last few mods. Bigger injectors, and larger maf=larger air fuel mixtures that the old ecu cannot compensate for, so then you need to add a box or get your ecu tuned. Simple as that. But just adding 270 injectors wont put you in that category. You can run fine with a stock ecu on 270 injectors with a Sr20 Maf on a Ga16de.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Reddragon-T said:


> Who told you you had to have all that? Its a very small turbo, pushing 6psi, does not need a new ecu, since original ecu is setup to handle the performance. Injector are more bang for the buck gives you better fuel air mixture=more power, not a necessity. Everything you do is pretty much this way. You dont need all the extra's they are just=more horsepower when added. When you break a certain barrier then you have to start adding one mod ie.-Ecu to compensate for the last few mods. Bigger injectors, and larger maf=larger air fuel mixtures that the old ecu cannot compensate for, so then you need to add a box or get your ecu tuned. Simple as that. But just adding 270 injectors wont put you in that category. You can run fine with a stock ecu on 270 injectors with a Sr20 Maf on a Ga16de.


Thats wrong a GA16 car will not run on an sr20 MAF


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

What about sr20`s, i know a guy from tijuana B.C. that has a nx2000 with a t28 runing 222 hp with stock ECU ( no-reprogram ) almost 8 psi, det fuel pump, det inyectors, FMIC and he runs 14.2 in a 1/4 mile run. kicks mayor ass and no detonation and no dead engine, running on 97 octaine fuel and 13 timming degree, that`s got to say something!!!..

I`m going for my T28, put 12 timming degree, 370cc inyectors, FMIC, stock fuel pump, and 7 psi of boost, maybe 6 i don`t know jet, how much HP could it be, 50hp??? enough for me, i know what i want, i got the t28 for 40 dlls, FMIC for 40 dlls, inyectors 100 dlls, i just need the manifold, that`s a cheap and safe setup, if I want more power, then i might go for the JWT ECU, but for 180, maybe 200 hp, I don`t need it, besides, is very expensive to reprogram a ECU for 575 dlls, my turbo setup it`s cheaper than that..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nnoriega said:


> What about sr20`s, i know a guy from tijuana B.C. that has a nx2000 with a t28 runing 222 hp with stock ECU ( no-reprogram ) almost 8 psi, det fuel pump, det inyectors, FMIC and he runs 14.2 in a 1/4 mile run. kicks mayor ass and no detonation and no dead engine, running on 97 octaine fuel and 13 timming degree, that`s got to say something!!!..
> 
> I`m going for my T28, put 12 timming degree, 370cc inyectors, FMIC, stock fuel pump, and 7 psi of boost, maybe 6 i don`t know jet, how much HP could it be, 50hp??? enough for me, i know what i want, i got the t28 for 40 dlls, FMIC for 40 dlls, inyectors 100 dlls, i just need the manifold, that`s a cheap and safe setup, if I want more power, then i might go for the JWT ECU, but for 180, maybe 200 hp, I don`t need it, besides, is very expensive to reprogram a ECU for 575 dlls, my turbo setup it`s cheaper than that..


You really should ask these questions in the forced induction forum. This thread is related to a 200SX SE...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

holy old thread!


----------

